# Lr CC Windows stuck syncing



## braver (Nov 1, 2018)

I've found Android microSD card with nominal 512GBN capacity disappearing and the whole setup unstable.  So went ant bought a Surface Pro with 1TB storage and setup Lightroom CC.  It got stuck syncing down my photos and is doing nothing now.  Here we go again.  Latest Lr CC 2.0.1.  How do we get these syncs unstuck these days?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2018)

What does the Sync Status show (Filter>Sync Status>Syncing)?


----------



## braver (Nov 1, 2018)

It's basically stuck forever showing the circle.  The albums sometimes fail to appear, and if they do, their status doesn't change, some with 0 photos count not updating.  The iOS and even Android app were catching up quite quickly so this is quite a shocker -- I got the 1TB Surface specifically to be able to run Lr CC Windows on it and it seems forever unable to sync.


----------



## braver (Nov 1, 2018)

The filter selection works but the grid is always under rotating circle and nothing gets selected...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2018)

Can you post a screenshot of what you're seeing?


----------



## braver (Nov 7, 2018)

Well it took about a week for Lr CC Windows to hydrate, but the counts finally match and the smart previews are downloading.  I've checked "store all smart previews locally on C:" that is present on Windows that is not present on iOS or Android.  The sync still continues.  Apparently storing albums locally on WIndows with the above setting adds nothing except for the blue checkmark.  Will give it another week to settle down.

Overall, I found that having 350K+ photos in the cloud is not a use case for which Lr CC is well tested -- the counts begin as off, the status is OK when nothing is synced for days, and storing albums locally is getting stuck for days.  Working with Adobe on this.


----------



## rcbrauer (Nov 24, 2019)

Same problem with Lightroom (cloudy) .  It tries to sync for a few seconds then switches to unable to connect to internet.  Internet connection is fine.  The problem lies with some permission between Lightroom and the computer.  Adobe help worked for 8 hours trying to fix but no success.  Now waiting for senior helpers to contact me.   In the meantime I cannot delete or add pictures.  I cannot edit pictures.  The strange thing is that it worked perfectly until just a few days ago.   Lightroom Web is also unable to delete any pictures.  I wish there was a way to completely delete the cloud files and try to start over.  I have local backups of everything so could start from scratch.  But nowhere can I find any instructions on how to start over with a clean install.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi rcbrauer, sorry, I missed your comment here. What's the current status? Start from scratch instructions are in the Troubleshooting chapter at the end of your book. I'll dig up a page number if you still need them.


----------

